
Poll: do you use gmail.com or a desktop email client? - lsiunsuex
As the title suggests - while on a desktop, do you use gmail.com to access your gmail account (@gmail.com or @domain.com) or do you prefer a desktop client? (Thunderbird, Outlook, Apple Mail, etc...)<p>Specifically curious about Gmail accounts, but as most all email accounts have a web interface, no harm in voting for which one for those.
======
forgottenpass
Desktop client.

Being productive in Gmail feels impossible. Even in comparison to the decade
old outlook 2007 I feel like I'm in less control.

The interface feels slow. The gui controls are limited, opaque and have all
the GUI concessions that only webapps have to have. I don't know if users
would ever accept this from a native desktop application, and it's a damn
shame that they've still managed enough market-share to kill Thunderbird and
turn that into a directionless turd. I don't how I'd ever mange my
professional email workload in gmail.

With their interface, emails are something that happen to you and unless you
get to click "archive" and never think about 99.9% of then again, it's
impossible to keep up.

~~~
rafBM
> […] all the GUI concessions that only webapps have to have. I don't know if
> users would ever accept this from a native desktop application […]

I bet you would be impressed by the GUI we have built for Missive -
[https://missiveapp.com/](https://missiveapp.com/)

It’s 100% web, yet it feels just as snappy as the best native clients. We also
have a native macOS app that wraps the webview and provides a Dock icon,
system notifications and Quick Look (space bar to view attachments).

------
licorna
Personal Email: Google Inbox (web)

Work Email: Google Apps Gmail (web)

I used Sparrow in the past
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparrow_(email_client)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparrow_\(email_client\)))
for a few months until they were acquired by Google. Now some of the features
they had were implemented in Gmail and Google Inbox.

------
enkiv2
I use the web interface for personal email (specifically, Google Inbox for
gmail) & Alpine for work (because the web interface for that service is
Outlook Web, which is unusable).

------
tssva
Web. I use Inbox and using a desktop app would negate the benefits of Inbox.

------
nibs
Zoho Mail because it supports custom domain use for free.

------
lsiunsuex
Desktop client (Thunderbird, Outlook, Apple Mail, etc...)

------
lsiunsuex
Web interface (gmail.com, yahoo.com, etc...)

------
sidcool
Web. It's great.

------
payamrastogi
Web Interface

------
Cozumel
Thunderbird.

